# Best deal on 3-way broadleaf herbicide in relation to coverage?



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm looking for a good 3-way broadleaf lawn weed killer that I can get at a national chain or order online at a good price in relation to the area that it covers. I've been to multiple stores and everything seems more and more watered down every year and it takes a while to open up the labels and figure out what each herbicide's coverage area is for a northern lawn and to figure out what is the cost per sq ft that it treats. Does anyone have a favorite they can recommend, as well as a place that sells it at a great price?

The best deal I've found so far is Spectracide Weed Stop from Walmart (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-for-Lawns-Concentrate-32-Ounce/48947780), which is less than $1 per 1,000 sq ft treated.

I'd also consider a 3-way with crabgrass killer, but is it worth the extra cost? I haven't tried those before, but I've read reviews that said if the crab grass is mature (and mine is), it won't work well.

I only have an 8,000 sq ft lawn and would only do spot spraying, so don't want to buy a huge jug of anything from SiteOne, unless it would last for many years.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I doubt you get much cheaper than that. Cheap is gonna be watered down.... but often not a bad place to start before throwing more chemicals down.

Additional cost for the crabgrass control? Looks like it's an extra 3 cents... if you have crabgrass I would say that is worth it.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

gm560 said:


> I doubt you get much cheaper than that. Cheap is gonna be watered down.... but often not a bad place to start before throwing more chemicals down.
> 
> Additional cost for the crabgrass control? Looks like it's an extra 3 cents... if you have crabgrass I would say that is worth it.


Yeah, it looks like it's only an extra 3 cents, but the Spectracide Plus Crabgrass Killer is even further diluted, so it only treats 2,500 sq. ft with the whole bottle (for Northern grasses), vs 8,000 sq ft for the non crabgrass stuff in the same 32 oz bottle. Sneaky little marketing devils, they are!


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Another question, is all 3 way broadleaf herbicide pretty much the same if you use about the same % of active ingredients in your mix or does brand matter? The Spectracide Weed Stop doesn't get very good reviews, so instead I've been considering ordering Triad Select Herbicide (https://www.domyown.com/triad-select-herbicide-p-17098.html) for $27 (would treat 21,000 sq ft at max dosage for the qt bottle), which will take me a few years to use up, but gets really good reviews (on that site and others). They say it is the successor to Trimec 992.

Opinions, anyone?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I wouldnt read into reviews too much on sites like walmart, hd, amazon, etc. Many people have no clue what they are doing and don't read labels.

That pro product would be fine too, I'm sure, but I usually grab the Weed B gon first.

Another option https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-weedout-lawn-weed-killer-with-trimec-p-1543.html?rrec=true


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I buy any of the concentrate 4ways for $6. I mix a gallon water with 4-7oz (per the label) in spring. That one gallon normally last me the entire season for spot spraying. The 32oz bottle of concentrate last me 6-7 years. That's a $1 per year for my 6k lawn. I think that's a pretty good deal. I spend more than $6 in a Wendy's lunch.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I highly recommend Southern AG Crossbow. This stuff seems to kill just about everything I spray except desired grass. I don't know if it's the most cost effective herbicide at around $20-$23 for 32 oz (not including a surfactant) but it does seem to kill a lot of the weeds I spray. I too own a bottle of Triad Select, which I haven't used yet because I go straight for the Crossbow.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Crossbow-32-oz-Concentrate-Brush-and-Weed-Killer-100509322/203070324

No matter what you choose I think your most cost effective option will be buying a concentrate and making your own cocktail versus buying a ready made solution in a ready to use sprayer.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If you're only doing one lawn and you say you're only spot spraying, what you may well find is the "cost per season" of the big box store concentrates is low enough and will do you just fine for most weeds. A bottle of Ortho "weed-b-gone plus crabgrass control" will zap just about all the non-woody, non-legume weeds. Supplement that with the triclopyr in the Ortho CCO and you can get the clover and ground ivy. Some versions of big box store Image are sulfentrazone (check the label, there are or were at least three different herbicides called "Image" - get the sulfentrazone for sedge) and will zap sedges. My recollection is the average price of a bottle of each is around ten bucks and they cover something like 3,000 sq ft + (which is a boatload of spot spraying on one lawn) so for thirty bucks, you have your seasonal arsenal you can buy at any big box store conveniently.

Crossbow is a combination of 2,4-d and triclopyr and will zap most broadleaves but is not labeled for lawns. Crossroads is a generic crossbow and is labeled for non-crop lawns if memory serves.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Lesco 3 way found at any Siteone Landscape. Price is $75 for 2.5 gallons which is less than 25 cents per ounce. Max treatment rate on cool season grass is 1.5 oz/k which would be about 36 cents per K treated.


----------

